# WO1 Wally Thompson AATTV and RAR



## digrar (Apr 19, 2012)

Sad news with the passing of WO1 Wally Thompson.

Wally did three tours of Viet Nam and two of Malaya. hisvirst tour of Viet Nam was with AATTV. Wally went on to be the first Regimental Sergeant Major of the Army in 1983.

Bio.

WO1 Thompson was born in Sydney on 9 Nov 32 and completed his education at Ashfield Technical School. He served with the CMF for the period 1950-54 and served in the 30th Infantry Battalion (NSW Scottish). During his period of service (1951) he was conscripted under the National Service Scheme and served in the 45th Infantry Battalion (St George Regiment), achieving the rank of SGT.

On 4 May 54 he relinquished his rank and enlisted in the ARA. After Recruit Training at 1 RTB, Kapooka and Infantry Corps training at 4RAR (Ingleburn) he was posted as a PTE rifleman to 2RAR on 29 Jul 55. During his tenure at 2RAR he saw active service with the battalion in Malaya during the period 1955-57 as a section commander and was promoted to SGT on 26 Sep 58. On 27 Nov 61, SGT Wally Thompson was posted to the British Army Jungle Warfare School located at Johor, Malaya for instructional duties. He returned to Australia on 30 Dec 63 and was posted to 1RAR as a Pl SGT. He was promoted to WO2 on 23 Jul 64. The posting to 1RAR was quite short as he was posted to Australian Army Training Team Vietnam as an advisor on 11 Aug 64. On completion of his first tour of South Vietnam, WO2 Thompson was posted to Sydney University Regiment on 14 May 65 as an instructor (Training Warrant Officer). WO2 Thompson was then posted to HQ 10 Task Force on 28 Jul 67 as CSM HQ Coy. This was followed by a posting to 1 RAR on 30 Jan 68 as CSM C Coy, which included a second tour of South Vietnam and the Battle of Coral. WO2 Thompson was then posted to the Infantry Centre (located at Ingleburn) on 18 Feb 69 as CSM Battle Wing. On 7 Sep 70, WO2 Thompson was posted to 4 RAR (Townsville) as RSM and promoted to WO1. This posting included a third tour of South Vietnam. WO1 Thompson was then posted to the Jungle Training Centre (Canungra) on 19 Aug 73 as the RSM.. JTC was renamed Land Warfare Centre during his tenure as RSM. The posting to JTC/LWC was followed with a posting to the Inf Centre (Singleton) as the RSM between 19 Dec 74 - 9 Jan 79. Her Majesty, Queen Elizabeth II in the Queens Birthday Honours list 1977, honoured WO1 Thompson when he was awarded the OAM. WO1 Wally Thompson, OAM was posted to HQ Trg Comd (then Remington Building, now American Express Building, Liverpool St, Sydney) as the RSM on 10 Jan 79. This posting followed by a posting as RSM HQ 1 TF (Holsworthy) on 2 Dec 81. HQ 1 TF was renamed HQ 1 Bde during his tenure as RSM. On 20th January 1983 he was posted to the Office of the Chief of the General Staff as the first RSM of the Army, an appointment he held until retirement from the Army in 1987 after 37 years service.

He was awarded the OAM in the Queens Birthday honours in 1977 for "meritorious in the Australian Army as the RSM Inf Centre". He was also mentioned in dispatches in 1968 as CSM C Coy, 1RAR for his actions during his second tour of South Vietnam. During his first tour of South Vietnam he was awarded the South Vietnamese Cross of Gallantry with Silver Star for action with 3rd/5th Regt, 2nd Infantry Division.

In retirement, WO1 Wally Thompson has remained in touch with his wide network of friends and colleagues, continuing to contribute ideas when his counsel is sought as an "elder statesman" of the Army community. He has also remained active in a number of ex-service organisations and battalion associations.


----------



## digrar (Apr 19, 2012)

Duty done sir.

Rest Ye, Oh Warrior
You'll battle no more
No longer to live
The horrors of war
Your duty was done
With honour and pride
Farewell! Oh Brother
Until we march by your side


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Apr 19, 2012)

RIP Warrant Officer Thompson.


----------



## QC (Apr 19, 2012)

AATTV & Coral, RIP Sir.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 20, 2012)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2012)

Impressive career. 

RIP Sir.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 20, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Sir.


----------



## digrar (May 3, 2012)

On Friday, 27 April 2012, the first Regimental Sergeant Major of the Army, Warrant Officer Class One Wally Thompson, OAM was farewelled during a funeral service at the Garrison Church in the Rocks, Sydney. During the service, the current Regimental Sergeant Major of the Army, Warrant Officer Dave Ashely delivered a eulogy.



> EULOGY FOR WO1 WALLY THOMPSON, OAM
> FRI 27 APRIL 2012
> ‘GARRISON’ CHURCH, THE ROCKS
> 
> ...


----------



## QC (May 3, 2012)

Fitting too, that the service was at The Garrison.


----------

